# Long Beach Island, NJ



## quadsplus1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Does anyone know of any places to stay in Long Beach Island?  I need just one night (near Ship Bottom) tomorrow 8/7.  There is a Holiday Inn in Manahawkin but that is really a last resort.

Melanie


----------



## Bruce W (Aug 6, 2008)

quadsplus1 said:


> Does anyone know of any places to stay in Long Beach Island?  I need just one night (near Ship Bottom) tomorrow 8/7.  There is a Holiday Inn in Manahawkin but that is really a last resort.
> 
> Melanie



http://www.longbeachisland.com/


----------



## Jerry in NJ (Aug 6, 2008)

Try calling the Southern Ocean County Chamber of Commerce office at 609 494 7211. They have a great staff and can help with availability. The office opens at 10 AM. The Holiday Inn is new and the only nice place easily drivable from the mainland to LBI. Reviews from locals have been good to excellent that have had friends or family stay there.

No online booking of rooms but here is there website:

http://www.discoversouthernocean.com

If you are around the Island on Saturday stop at The Van Dyk Group in Beach Haven for free hot dogs, soda and snacks. We are having a community appreciation day. Enjoy your stay in our region.

Jerry in NJ


----------



## shermanshawn (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: best of Long Beach Island Hotels*

North Long Beach Island hotels:

North Shore Inn , 806 Central Ave, Barnegat Light
(609)-494-5001

Surf City Hotel, 8th St, Surf City
(609)494-7281


South Long Beach Island hotels:

Buccaneer Motel, (Bay Front), 2600 N. Bay Ave. Spray Beach
(609)492-4582

Coral Seas (Oceanfront), Coral St. & Atlantic Ave, Beach Haven
(609)492-1141

Drifting Sands (Oceanfront), 119 E. Ninth St, Ship Bottom
(609)494-1123

Daddy O's, 44th St, Brant Beach
(609)494-7051

__________________________________

location majorque

villa majorque

location mallorca


----------

